# Protecting the water heaters?



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a 75g nat Bradford White change out this week. The units (2 in parallel) are in a short hallway that has a janitor's sink at the end. The first unit gets nailed by buckets and janitor carts.

My staring-at-the-ceiling problem is how to protect the units without taking away too much space in the hallway or with things that can get tripped over. I got about 2" to work with before OSHA gets upset.

My first thought was a pit bull--it's a pet store after all--but the manager nixed that.

Anyone ever build/buy anything like I need?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

A tankless or tankless series mounted on the wall would allow for more space and room to build protection.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Pipe flanges and crosses put together with maybe 1" pipe lagged to the floor for removal when the heater needs replacement may work?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> Pipe flanges and crosses put together with maybe 1" pipe lagged to the floor for removal when the heater needs replacement may work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yeah. How about 3' sections of 1-1/2 pvc dwv strapped to it using eq straps. Only need maybe 5 sections to cover the worst of it.

And hard pipe the gas instead of the gas flex that got crushed last week.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

If you are looking to protect the ICON gas valve ...cut a section of pvc storm drain long ways

probably would need a scrap about 24 inches long in
16 inch or larger... place the half dome peice you cut 
up against the ICON valve and strap it to the walls of the heater.... 

of course you would have to notch out for the gas line inlet.... but they could bang against that all day long...

is that along the lines you are thinking???


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, and I'll hard pipe the gas line and stick some pvc pipe between it and the unit. Paint everything orange and yellow and put DANGER signs all over should do the trick.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Yeah, and I'll hard pipe the gas line and stick some pvc pipe between it and the unit. Paint everything orange and yellow and put DANGER signs all over should do the trick.


When you paint everything make sure you do it with the gas HWH firing😈

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> When you paint everything make sure you do it with the gas HWH firing😈
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Pretty sure the -H-WH burner is enclosed. :laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

use some type of bollard..

http://www.globalindustrial.com/c/outdoor-grounds-maintenance/parking-lot/protectors-bollards


----------

